# abu garcia silver max



## little anth (Jan 1, 2008)

went to dicks with a giftcard i got for christmas and saw the silver max on a berkley lightning rod for $60 and couldent resist picking it up. i had a cupon and a $20 mail in rebate so it came to me paying $20 for it so i figured i had to do it.it feel nice and looks good also.cant wait to find out how it works this season.i know its prob. not top of the line or a revo but i couldent resist paying 20 bucks for a combo.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a nice looking reel, and I'd say you got a good deal!


----------



## little anth (Jan 1, 2008)

my dad was mad because "i have enough fishing junk downstairs" :wink:


----------



## redbug (Jan 1, 2008)

Tell your dad you never have enough fishing junk 
remember Its a race the one with the most junk wins!!!


Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice score! Im sure it will be a great combo!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 1, 2008)

cool, whats the gear ratio, and how about the rod is it m ml mh, do you plan to dedicate it to any specific technique?


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 1, 2008)

Great deal, great combo.. Just remember you don't need top of the line gear to be great fisherman.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm just as happy with my inexpensive combos as my more expensive ones. I've caught plenty of big bass on Shakespeare reels and Ugly Sticks. This combo looks good, keep us posted on what you catch on it.


----------



## little anth (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks guys will do i told him you can never have enough fishing stuff. the reel is a 6.2:1 on a 66 mh rod. not sure what ill use it for.


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice anth. I saw that reel too. It looks good. Abu Rules! 6'6" MH is a pretty versatlile rod too. Nice deal.


----------



## little anth (Jan 2, 2008)

yea thats why i got it ill prob. use it for fishing spinnerbaits or just messing around by my house with it.


----------



## bcritch (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice find! The reel itself lists for $59.99

I really like the Abu Garcia Reels. I'm looking for a Revo SX now. I'm just looking for a good deal.


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2008)

chec out this site heis local and gets some good prices

Wayne

https://www.nationwidetackle.com/index.php?ref=157&affiliate_banner_id=5


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats a slick reel. I have a Abu Garcia Revo Black Max. It is a Revo, just lower end. I am going to use it for casting for Salmon and Steelhead in rivers. Hope it works out for me.


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Aug 11, 2008)

BUMP to the TOP

How is this reel working for you? 

I need to get two replacements and don't have the budget to co high end right now.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Aug 11, 2008)

I haven't used to for the salmon just yet, their coming up river right now. I have caught a few pike with them and their pretty good.


----------



## Sounds Good (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got a Silver Max just like that, I thought it was a great reel until it started messing up on me. It got to where it doesn't always engage, so when I go to set the hook, if I'm not holding the handle, the reel will spin backwards and backlash. Or when I'm landing a fish, I have to keep my thumb tight on the spool to keep it from letting out line. I thought maybe this was a freak thing with mine, but a buddy bought one and his started doing the same thing. I'm going to stick to my 5500 C's from now on.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 13, 2008)

^Interesting

I have 2 of them, and have not had a single issue with them. I fish with them quite a bit as well. Although I do have about 10 other reels/rods that I switch between during the course of a fishing day.

I've never had an issue with one of my Abu's that wasn't stupidity caused. (I have I think 8 Abu casting reels at last count)


----------



## rob (Sep 4, 2008)

I have this combo (though my rod wasn't the Berkley, it's labeled as an Abu Garcia) and love it. I'll probably buy myself another one before spring, or getting the Pro Max.

I dropped mine in the lake on Sunday (almost didn't get it back!) and it sat at the bottom for a good 5-10minutes until I was able to find it. Now it is doing the engage thing described above, and doesn't seem to be a "fluid" on the retrieving end.

I think I'm going to have to take it a part, clean it up, and lubricate all the gears.


----------



## shootisttx (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a Black Max as a backup, "spare" reel, and trust me, it ain't no Revo. It may look similar, but it is a different reel. I have 6 Revo's (and a dozen round Abu's), and they are worlds better than the Max. No matter how I tweak it, the Max backlashes, its not as smooth as the Revo's, and is bulkier.

IMO, save up a little and at least spring for a Revo S.


----------



## angry Bob (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on the good deal. I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a Revo S on a St.Croix rod. Its an amazing combo especially for spinnerbaits and jerkbaits. I got the Black Max as a combo with the matching rod. I haven't had any problems with it. I get good distance on casts but I decided to use it for flipping so I put it on a 7'6" BPS MH rod. I got 40lb Stren Super Braid on it and I can't wait to see how it goes. The max series is a low end version of the Revo. It is considered by many sites to be a Revo, just a low end model.


----------

